# shipping bags



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi.
Anyone know a good source for shipping bags for shirts? Do you use those slivery plastic ones or the Tyvek kind? 
Big enough to fit two shirts would work. 
I think that someone on ebay sells them.
Thanks.


----------



## HoustonPi (Sep 29, 2009)

We use the shipping bags from Uline.com
Polyethylene Mailers in Stock - ULINE

They come in different sizes. The small ones will fit 2 shirts easy enough. The larger ones can pack in 12+.

Same types used by Broder and Augusta, etc.

Scott


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

www.uniquepacking.com


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

royster13 said:


> www.uniquepacking.com


Holy Crap those are some great prices


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Try them ULINE - Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Packing Supplies that have the shipping material. Best of luck


----------

